# Choosing a Show Lamb... What to Look For?



## poundinghooves (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, I am going (probably Wednesday) to choose a lamb from a Shetland Sheep breeder.  I will be showing her in 4-H.  This is my first time choosing a lamb, and I am unsure of what to look for.  I want one that is good quality, as I will be showing her this year and next and then breeding her. Any tips?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2014)

I know nothing about lambs, but if you trust the breeder - ask them for a recommendation.  They want you to do well in the show ring so they will probably be willing to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 13, 2014)

My family raises (and shows) Border Leicester and Shetland sheep.

This is a link to the Shetland breed standard - http://www.shetland-sheep.org/about-shetlands/breed-standard/. I'd start by reading it. That will give you a starting place. 

There are several "types" of Shetlands. I have one family that is short and squat. They tend to look a little bug-eyed. The other family is more refined. One is not better than the other, it's personal preference. I prefer the more refined look. Bridget's line (the bug-eyes) tends to be friendlier, but I like the fleeces and structure on Ingrid's line better.

Fleece: there is also a lot of variation in fleece types. There are the "kindly" (short, soft, single coated) fleeces (my favorite), the versatile "intermediate" or wavy fleece (most common in the US, at least in New England), and the beaver or primitive fleece.

Color: there are some many colors to choose from! All Shetlands are either black or moorit (brown), but their base color can change based on what color genetics they have. There are 5 "pattern" genes - Ag (gray), At (gulmoget), Ab (katmoget), Aa (solid), and Awt (white). Each sheep has 2 of these genes that can be any combination. Awt is dominate and hides everything else. 

I like colorful sheep and gravitate towards the katmogets, gulmogets and spots.

Personality: In my experience, Shetlands tend to be standoffish, but, if you take the time with them, they can quickly turn into the friendliest puppy-dog sheep in the barn. 

Feel free to PM me if you have more questions and don't forget to post pictures when you bring her home!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 13, 2014)

For a typical Suffolk cross show (market) lamb I look for the following:

long bodied
Frame type.  My fair like lambs in the 120-135 range for the champion. So, we looked for mid framed animals that can achieve that weight and not be A) fat or B) skin and bones.
Wedged body shape. Narrower chest.
I can't think for the proper terminology but a nice width between the rear legs. Kind of like an upside down U.
Straight legs.
Straight backs.
And nice "spring" to the ribs. You want to be able to see the chest curve outward when looking down on them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 13, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> For a typical Suffolk cross show (market) lamb I look for the following:
> 
> long bodied
> Frame type.  My fair like lambs in the 120-135 range for the champion. So, we looked for mid framed animals that can achieve that weight and not be A) fat or B) skin and bones.
> ...



The OP is getting a Shetland which is a completely different creature. Shetlands are a small (my adult ewes are 80 lbs) primitive breed. They are not going to be long bodied or have perfectly straight legs. They tend naturally to be slightly cow-hocked. 

I do like the looks of fit out meat sheep in the ring. We are getting a small flock of Southdowns from a friend who is heading off to vet school this fall. I'm planning on showing them a bit. We'll have a bit of everything - wool, primitive, and meat. Now we just need some hair sheep.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 13, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> The OP is getting a Shetland which is a completely different creature. Shetlands are a small (my adult ewes are 80 lbs) primitive breed. They are not going to be long bodied or have perfectly straight legs. They tend naturally to be slightly cow-hocked.
> 
> I do like the looks of fit out meat sheep in the ring. We are getting a small flock of Southdowns from a friend who is heading off to vet school this fall. I'm planning on showing them a bit. We'll have a bit of everything - wool, primitive, and meat. Now we just need some hair sheep.



Ooops durrr.... That will teach me to multi-task.  I just glanced at the first posting .
I forget that people actually show other breeds of sheep besides Suffolk/hamp since even at our largest fairs everything is at least a meat breed.


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks so much, that is very helpful!  @purplequeenvt Do you roo your sheep?  I heard you can do that with Shetlands and it sounds easier than shearing.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't. A few of my sheep might roo if I let them, but I shear them before that happens.


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 14, 2014)

OK, thanks.  I won't have to think about shearing/roofing for a while but I'm just gathering info!


----------

